# Skinny Mourning Gecko



## Mavpa (Jan 5, 2015)

I apologize if this is the wrong area, I couldn't really find anything that fit.

I was moving my mourning geckos into their new enclosure today and found one walking around on the ground. He was WAY too easy to catch and when I looked closely, I saw he had severely depleted calcium sacks and generally was just incredibly thin.

Just a few months ago, he was the biggest of the group, even after an incident with his tail getting caught in the glass door crook.

There doesn't seem to be NEAR the information available on these as there is on frogs, or other geckos. I was wondering if anyone could give some some advise to get him back up and running.

They generally eat gutloaded crickets, repashy crested gecko and I keep a dish of ground up cuttlebone in their tank. As you can see in the pictures, the rest are fine... and he is not.

Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## Tzunu'un (Apr 15, 2014)

Just guessing as I don't have all the info.

How old is this one...could it be age related?

How long have you had them.


Otherwise (and anyways), I would suggest having fecals done.



Vet time, I would suggest.


----------



## Mavpa (Jan 5, 2015)

He's probably a little over a year? I've had this one since November or so.

The way he's looking, he's not gonna have anything coming out of him to have checked.


----------



## brendan0923 (Sep 15, 2014)

Ah, my best guess would be a parasite or infection preventing him from getting proper nutrients. If you have the proper environment with the right supplements and the rest are fine, that is my best guess. I reccomend a quarantine and get him to a vet ASAP.

Good luck, hope he gets better!

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Mavpa (Jan 5, 2015)

brendan0923 said:


> Ah, my best guess would be a parasite or infection preventing him from getting proper nutrients. If you have the proper environment with the right supplements and the rest are fine, that is my best guess. I reccomend a quarantine and get him to a vet ASAP.
> 
> Good luck, hope he gets better!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


Thanks. I've got him in a set up by himself now and he seems to be doing a little better, activity wise and looked like he might have even had a little calcium mustache from eating.

I'll still be bringing him down asap though.


----------



## Tzunu'un (Apr 15, 2014)

Glad to hear it.

It could be that he became stressed....too stressed to eat perhaps.

I mentioned the fecals due to possible parasites, but a vet looking at him may want to treat anyway.


WC geckos usually have parasites unless they have been treated.

Not to scare you, but I had a WC day gecko years ago that even though it was treated for parasites a few times and had clean fecals, still periodically would develop "worms" under it's skin that would need to be surgically removed to keep it healthy. Its mate in the same viv never contracted them. Most likely the meds only worked on certain phases of the life cycle.

Parasites (or a bacterial infection) are usually a good first guess for geckos loosing weight / wasting away.


----------



## Mavpa (Jan 5, 2015)

She's captive bread and never been exposed to any wild caught geckos.

I'm of the belief that it's most likely stress induced. For whatever reason, when I got them she was much bigger than the rest and just became known as The Mondo. But they've all grown and laid eggs now as well, so maybe she feels displaced?

She definitely seems more active and alert by herself but still doesn't seem to be eating. I'm going to pick up some pangea today to give her a new option... without a fecal there doesn't seem to be a lot of options.


----------



## Mavpa (Jan 5, 2015)

Well... she didn't make it.

Earlier I was able to feed her with an eyedropper and I got the idea to try to mix some calcium powder in the water and give her that, but by the time I got home, she was gone.

Too bad there's not the same plethora of information on them as there is with the dart frogs.


----------



## brendan0923 (Sep 15, 2014)

Mavpa said:


> Well... she didn't make it.
> 
> Earlier I was able to feed her with an eyedropper and I got the idea to try to mix some calcium powder in the water and give her that, but by the time I got home, she was gone.
> 
> Too bad there's not the same plethora of information on them as there is with the dart frogs.


Sorry to hear that.  Unfortunatley, sometimes animals just don't make it for whatever reason. I have made my fair share of mistakes, and I have also had animals die suddenly with no clue what caused it. All we can do is try our best to provide the best care possible for these animals!

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Mavpa (Jan 5, 2015)

brendan0923 said:


> Sorry to hear that.  Unfortunatley, sometimes animals just don't make it for whatever reason. I have made my fair share of mistakes, and I have also had animals die suddenly with no clue what caused it. All we can do is try our best to provide the best care possible for these animals!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


Thanks. Yeah, I think it was probably just a lot of stress. She lost the tail and then shortly after their tank sprung a leak and forced me to drastically change everything up in there. I've got the others all in their new home and they all seem happy and healthy.

Big take away from this one was to re-do ALL the factory silicone on any vivariums... Exo, Zoo-Med or whoever. I don't think they design them to even have a drainage layer really.


----------

